# Wireless TiVo using WAG354G and WGA54G



## Lord Badger II (Feb 7, 2006)

Can anyone supply me with detailed instructions as to how I would be able to connect my TiVo wirelessly via a LinkSys WGA54G Game Adapter and LinkSys WAG354G Gateway?

My specs are as follows:


TiVo with cachecard connects to my WAG354G gateway using an Ethernet cable with no problems so it's able to update itself via my broadband connection on a daily basis.
TiVo IP address is static 192.168.1.200
Gateway address is 192.168.1.1

I configure the WGA54G to connect to my wireless network via the SSID and have left the IP address of the WGA54G at it's default value of 192.168.1.250. This is where I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing is correct. When I plug the WGA54G into my Tivo after it's configured, the TiVo can no longer make a test call.

Can anyone offer me some guidance here? Am pretty sure I must be doing something fundamentally wrong, but the instructions for the WGA54G aren't the best!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upgrader (Mar 15, 2006)

I would a lso like an answer to the above. Not sure how to set this up - what is the relationship between IP address of TIVO and the WGA54G. I take it the WGA54G should work OK with my Netgear DG8394GT router/modem and do not require any additional hardware? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

One quick thought, have you checked the subnet mask? are they the same on all devices?


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

I read elsewhere on TiVoCommunity that the wireless game adapter works better plugged into a switch/hub. When I plugged the ethernet cable from my TiVo directly into the game adapter it kept dropping out each time it made a connection to the TiVo listings server.

Once I connected both the game adapter and the TiVo to a small switch everything has worked fine.

Because the game adapter is a network device on your home network it needs an ip address, so does the cachecard in the TiVo. You will have given your cachecard a static address when you set it up. The game adapter will also have an address, either static or dynamic depending on what you allocated when setting it up.

My home network has addresses in the 10.0.0.xx range so my TiVo is 10.0.0.103. Not sure what the game adapter is - but as long as it is in the same range as the rest of my network it will be fine. In Lord Badger II's case his addresses will all be in the 192.168.1.xx range and his subnet mask will probably be 255.255.255.0


----------



## Upgrader (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks all (incl *scgf*). Got there in the end. I can now connect to my tivo downstairs from PC and make daily calls via the internet using wireless broadand connection only (just the DG834GT and WGA54G - no switch/hub). Great combination.


----------

